# Luminox Colormark 3051 meets Tadgear 56K beware!



## justinmc (Apr 11, 2008)

Just playing around first pic posting... shots of my Luminox Colormark 3051 (white) using my Tadgear stealth hoody and XD40 as props.


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Great shots...:-!:-!:-!


----------

